# Sliced Pork Loin Sandwiches



## LarryWolfe (Sep 26, 2011)

It rained like cat's and dog's yesterday, so I wanted to do something simple on the Smokey Joe while I stayed dry in the garage and visited the beer fridge frequently

Small pork loin seasoned with Zatarains Creole Seasoning, smoked on the Smokey Joe with an apple chunk.














Flipped after about an hour.





Got full on beer's and switched to Absolute on the rocks.





Little sliced onion and SBR's and it was time to eat along with some waffle fries.









I swear, I've done a bunch of these over the past year and like them more than pulled pork AND they're healthier but just as tasty!


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 26, 2011)

I most recently discovered the pork roast and love it, now a pork roast sammie sound super. As always it looks great Larry.


----------



## Vermin999 (Sep 26, 2011)

That loin barely fin on that SJ. Great looking sandwich, I'd tear it up!!!


----------



## JWJR40 (Sep 27, 2011)

Larry you're pics always make me hungry.  I'll have to try that instead of pulled pork.


----------



## MI Smoke (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice looking sandwiches.  They are always a favorite at my house.
Try and run it though a slicer once, u won't need to put your teeth in to eat it


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks mighty good. Hard to beat a loin. Tom Thumb/Safeway had them for 1.99 all week. Guess that would technically be a half loin. Rib end most likely.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree with Bigwheel, hard to beat a loin! I may have to try that this weekend!


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 28, 2011)

at what temp do you take the loin off the grill?  Did you brine beforehand?


----------



## MI Smoke (Sep 28, 2011)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> at what temp do you take the loin off the grill?  Did you brine beforehand?



Not sure what Larry did. I take mine off at 142*, cover it and let it rest for about 15 min.
Run it though the slicer, pour any juices back over the meat.
I never brine.  When I cook them, I want something that fast any easy.  
One thing I have noticed is that if you cook it at a low temp (250* or lower).  Its hard to get a accurate reading when they get close to being done with a redi-check thermo.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 29, 2011)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> at what temp do you take the loin off the grill?  Did you brine beforehand?



No brine and i haven't used a therm in a long time.  No need to IMO.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 1, 2011)

Hard to believe you fit that BIG piece of meat on that little grill! How did you do it?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 2, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hard to believe you fit that BIG piece of meat on that little grill! How did you do it?



It was a Canadien Loin......


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 2, 2011)

We can only hope you took precautionary measures.


----------



## Buckeye_Nut (Oct 5, 2011)

Good Lookin' loin Larry.......


When I do a loin, I usually eat it right off the grill as if I was eating a piece of steak.  I'll do sammy's the next day with the leftovers.  The only difference is I like to slice it "big and thick".....and place a big tender honkin' slab of meat on a bun that way.  That's how I roll....

Your sammys very good too.......


----------

